# Is DXB gonna be worth livin in the future, like say, around 10 yrs??



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Dubai seems to have groms drastically these past few yrs, and its still growin, but is it gonna be worth living in the future? i mean will middle class ppl actually be able to afford it? and wats gonna happen to the ppl den? dubai is turnin out 2 be a tourism country, dats sumthin 4 sure, but the rent of da houses now, its kinda gettin expensive.. so im wonderin, is it gonna be worth livin in dubai in da future?


----------



## Kamal (UK) (Jan 17, 2005)

Q "Is DXB gonna be worth livin in the future, like say, around 10 yrs?? "

A-only when you learn to write properly!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

look at all the projects being built, then *you* tell me if you think it will be worth living in Dubai ten years down the line.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

its kind of a retorical question when you look around this forum.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

err, how old are you damien?


----------

